# hello



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi, my name is leanne, i am 26years old i have a dd that is 2years old, she was born after our first attempt at ivf, we have since had one failed fet and one failed fresh cycle, we are hoping to start treatment again in the summer!!

I just wanted to introduce myself and see if its ok for me to join you all!!


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Leanne Marie

Welcome to FF and HFAM thread! Sorry to hear of your recent BFN - its so blummin hard itsnt it? There are a few of us trying for another miracle on ' Hoping for another miracle 12' thread here is the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92546.300 come and join us, some of us are cycling some inbetween and some baking their next miracle in the oven!

See you over there!

Clare


----------

